# Duplicate notification emails



## TrentinaNE

On several occasions recently (including just now), I have received duplicate email notifications about a new PM. Is this happening to others? Maybe there is a systems glitch that Mike should investigate? 

Elisabetta


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

It has just happened to me, but it is not true everytime .


----------



## Cabeza tuna

It is happening o me too but just with some emails, they send me 2 Pm and I have 3 emails on my inbox.


----------



## coppergirl

Yes, I have had this too, although it only seems to have been over the past few days and, as others have noted, not with every email about a PM.  Only some are duplicates.


----------



## mkellogg

Let me know if you see any method to the madness here.  (Why it happens with some and not other notifications.)  I have no idea why this might occur.


----------



## coppergirl

Well, at first I wondered if it might be something to do with my server, rather than the WRF server, because one day, about 2 days ago,  it happened with emails off another separate list as well and I received duplicates for those too. 

However, if other people are experiencing the problem, maybe it is a WRF server problem partly after all? 

Just a few ideas, because I'm useless at all things technical.


----------



## lablady

I have noticed it happen intermittently, usually when there is a lot of traffic on the forums. I see it occur with subscribed thread notifications as well as with PMs. 

Sometimes I see it when I happen to click on something at the exact same moment that a notification email is generated for something else (possibly a coincidence). I have instant messaging attached to my email account, so I am alerted the moment these notifications arrive- before they appear in my inbox. I don't remember ever seeing duplicate emails that were generated while I was offline, but my memory is likely to be faulty in that regard.

I have always assumed that it was just a server hiccup, either in the WRF server or in that of my email provider. Hiccups can be hard to cure.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Anyway is not such a big problem, maybe when you upgrade the vB version is going to be solved.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Most likely a hiccup-type thing, I think.  The problem hasn't really recurred for me since I opened this thread over a week ago!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Cabeza tuna

TrentinaNE said:


> Most likely a hiccup-type thing, I think. The problem hasn't really recurred for me since I opened this thread over a week ago!
> 
> Elisabetta


 Is a random thing i just try and i get 5 MP and 5 emails.


----------



## Suehil

It has happened to me off and on since I joined.  I get two or even three duplicate notifications.  It goes away for a while and then it comes back - never consistent.  Yesterday I had four duplicates of one notification!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

This is a test for double posting.

Nope, my theory was wrong.


----------



## ajo fresco

This morning I got 3 duplicate notification e-mails for a particular post, and 2 duplicate e-mails for another post.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------

